# Head Boats in Lynnhaven and Williamsburg



## coralhorizon (May 13, 2002)

Can anyone tell me how to contact headboats in these two locations?


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

for lynnhaven there is 4 headboats....the sally-T's number is 515-3051 and the other 3 are 481-4545 ...sally-t is $35 for a day trip 8am-3pm and night trip $20 5pm-9pm...have fun.. give us a report when ya get back


----------



## coralhorizon (May 13, 2002)

thanks a bunch


----------

